# Notebook zum selber baunen "Eigenbau"  Gesucht !



## amdintel (5. Mai 2010)

anderes Thema von hier ....

man kann sich ja heute einen PC selber zusammen bauen 
wenn einem die Media Markt Discouter PCs nicht zu sagen.
so was suche ich als Notebook Lösung 

bei mir ist es so 
das mir eigentlich derzeit kein einziges Notebook was es 
auf dem Markt in irgendeiner weise überhaupt  zusagt die gefallen mir alle nicht 
auch mit der Ausstattung bin ich unzufrieden was einem da heute aufgezwungen wird,
bei Dell kann man sich heute auch nix mehr zusammen
stellen das sind die gleichen Fertig Geräte bald wie vom Discounter  ?

daher werde ich  so was nicht  kaufen.

gibt es oder kommt das endlich mal irgendwann selber bauen ?
sollte Gamer tauglich sein, 
entspieltes 17 Zoll ohne Cam  Display ,
mit  Modem  Umts/56 K Modem   1 GB Lan on Bord  
 4 x USB 2.0 , 2 x PS/2  Port , Cardreader ,
DVD Brenner ,  4 MB Ram , 250 HDD 7200 upm
Akku Laufzeit  2 bis 3 Stunden reichen 
heraus nehmbare  Notebook Tastatur das  mit einem Kabel verlängert ist
und weiter benutzt werden kann .

so die Richtung 

so was will ich und das noch mit einem gute   stabilen Design, das Gewicht spielt  keine große Rolle.

kennt wer Hersteller wo man alles als Einzel Teile beziehen kann ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2010)

Nur Einzelteile gibt es an sich so gut wie keine, da ja Board und alles drumrum genau zueinander passen muss, es gibt da keine Standard - das wäre sehr teuer, wenn man das für Privatleute Einzelteile für eine "Serie" vorhalten würde, daher gibt es an sich immer nur ganze Notebook-Serien, die sich dann sehr ähnlich sind, bei bestimmten Shops zu kaufen, die dann nur wenig Spielraum lassen. 

Es gibt nur ein paar Hersteller, bei denen man rel. konfigurieren kann - deren Einzeilteile könnte man zwar mit etwas Mühe auch selber bekommen, aber das lohnt sich wie angedeutet dann nicht.

zB mysn, notebookguru usw.


"Entspiegelt" is zB schon mal Punkt 1: gibt es fast nicht, wenn es auch für Spiel taugen soll. WIE spieletauglich soll es denn sein? zB das Dell hier wäre noch halbwegs stark genug für aktuelle Spiele, wenn man bei den Details abstriche macht: Notebooks Dell Vostro 3700 silber   oder dieses Acer Notebooks Acer TravelMate 7730G-874G50N


Die Abnehmbare Tastatur: gibt es das wirklich, oder ist das nur ein Wunsch von Dir?  ^^ 


Was es vlt gibt sind ganz kleine Firmen für so RICHTIG custommade, wo man alles nach seinem Wunsch bekommt. Da zahlst Du dann aber echt dumm und dämlich, allein ein Massenmarkt-Notebook, das aktuelle Spiele locker auf max packt, kostet ja das 3 bis 4-fache eines gleichstarken PCs...


----------



## amdintel (5. Mai 2010)

ich würde es  mir lieber selbst zusammen braunen 
nach meinen vorstellungen und wünschen/bedürfnissen . 
(da bin ich garantiert  nicht der ein zigste der sich lieber ein Book selber zusammen bauen möchte)
so ein komplett teil  kommt  nun doch nicht mehr in frage


----------



## Löschzwerg (5. Mai 2010)

Du kannst dir allerhöchsten ein Barebone besorgen welches du dann nach Wahl selber ausstatten kannst, aber eben auch nur mit vorgeschriebenen Teilen und definitiv nur mit onboard Grafik.

Ne, für dein Unterfangen gibt es Notebook-Bereich einfach zu wenige Standards. 

Du kannst dir ein Notebook kaufen welches dir einigermaßen zusagt und es dann modifizieren. Spiegelnde Didsplays lassen sich ziemlich einfach durch matte ersetzen und auch bei den anderen Komponenten kann man mit dem nötigen Budget und Ausdauer (ebay ) nachhelfen. Aber der Aufwand ist wirklich sehr groß und man wird zwangsweise auf einige Hürden bzw. unlösbare Probleme stoßen u.A. beim Tausch des Grafikmoduls (Wärmeentwicklung, Bios Lock, kein Platz).


----------



## amdintel (5. Mai 2010)

es sagt mir kein einziges Notebook  im geringsten  zu,
dabei habe ich nicht auf den Preis geachtet , 
und dazu weil diese Geräte derartig viele Unzulänglichkeiten haben
ist mir das auch zu teuer und daran verändern kann man auch nichts 
also so ein vorgefertigtes Notebook Komplett Gerät kommt also daher nicht in Frage,
will mir das halte selber bauen und auch nicht das OS vorgeschreiben lassen .

scheint also  Mitte 2010 immer noch eine echte Markt Lücke zu sein,
Ein Notebook zum selber bauen ?
ich brauche halt eins mit einer bestimmten Ausstattung , gibt es nicht als Komplett 
Book zu kaufen , daher halt selber schrauben ..


----------



## L.B. (5. Mai 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Art Koffer-PC. Ein stabiler Aluminium-Koffer aus dem Baumarkt und normale Hardware (Mini-ITX) würden auch eine Art Notebook ergeben. Problematisch ist hier höchstens die Stromversorgung über einen Akku.


----------



## Pixelplanet (5. Mai 2010)

könnte auch daran liegen das die Ausstattung die du gerne hättest einfach nicht möglich ist 

allein Schon die Akkulaufzeit ist für ein Gamer Notebook unerreichbar dazu noch ein UMTS modem das nochmal mehr Strom zieht und du hast Glück wenn du über eine Stunde kommst im Office Betrieb.

und Notebooks selber bauen ist nicht wirklich eine Marktlücke

weil es dafür einfach nahezu keinen Markt gibt.

sogar bei normal PC´s bauen die wenigsten Leute selbst einen auf daher brauch man an Notebook garnicht erst zu denken weil es viel komplexer ist als ein PC


----------



## Own3r (5. Mai 2010)

Die Hardware wird nicht das Problem sein, baer wie gesagt, die Stromversorgung. Man könnte es eigentlich nur an einem Netzteil verwenden.


----------



## L.B. (5. Mai 2010)

@amdintel
Es muss doch irgendein Notebook geben, dass dir gefällt. Lass dich doch mal im Laden beraten (auch wenn die meistens weniger Ahnung als man selbst haben).


----------



## amdintel (5. Mai 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> könnte auch daran liegen das die Ausstattung die du gerne hättest einfach nicht möglich ist
> 
> allein Schon die Akkulaufzeit ist für ein Gamer Notebook unerreichbar dazu noch ein UMTS modem das nochmal mehr Strom zieht und du hast Glück wenn du über eine Stunde kommst im Office Betrieb.
> 
> ...



wie schon mal mehrfach angesprochen :
ich will ein schnelles Gamer Book *ohne  VGA Cam *
(auf diese Sex Web Schweinereien stehe ich nicht )
und ^^^^dafür mit eingebauten 
 56K Modem  für Fax und ein eingebautes UMTs  Modem währe auch nicht schlecht , das TFT soll entspiegeldt sein ,

auch eine abnehmbare Tastatur währe sehr schön die mit Kabel oder 
per Funk  dann weiter funktioniert , 
ein Book also als Arbeits Gerät und gleichzeitig Game tauglich .

so was gibt es leider nicht zu kaufen und es ist schon recht frech und dreist, 
das die Hersteller einem heute keine Auswahl mehr lassen an Books 
ich suche schon seit einem 1 Jahr nach einem  Gamer Book,
das was es  zu kaufen gibt erfüllt in keiner Weise meine Vorstellungen


----------



## Kennwort (5. Mai 2010)

du bist echt ein spinner. auto kannst du dir auch nicht selbst zusammenbauen, motor von ferrari, mit 12 sitzen udn 1000ps aber nur 2 liter zucker verbrauch pro 100 km -  und dann noch am besten mit komponenten die sich gegenseitig ausschließen.

spiegeles display kanst du mit antispiegelfolie abkleben.
die cam kannst du mit nem aufkleber abkleben, kostet intern sowieso nur wenige eur das sie verbaut ist. wieso müssen es genau 4 usb ports sein? und wieso genau 2 ps/s? kauf ein ordentliches gerät das die meisten anforderungen erfüllt und für alles andere besorgst du dir ne ordentliche docking station mit tastatur usw - so ne docking station ist sehr bequem, kenne die von fsc. wenns eine arbeitstier sein soll wird viel ibm empfohlen, weil zockerstationen sowas wie alienware.


----------



## amdintel (5. Mai 2010)

du bist ein Spinner natürlich kann man sich ein Auto selber bauen das ist in Amerika Gang und gäbe
und das  kannst du auch hier und gehst dann zum TÜV oder irgendwo in der EU zum TÜV
und holst dir eine EU ABE dafür  damit zu eine Zulassung  BEKOMMST nur ist  das in Deutschland alles recht teuer .

und ich will nichts kleben sondern komplett selber  bauen und kein bock auf diese 0815 Kisten 
die es derzeit immer noch zu kaufen gibt für teures Geld,
denn merke für das gleiche Geld könnte man sich ein weitaus besseres Notebook selber bauen


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> denn merke für das gleiche Geld könnte man sich ein weitaus besseres Notebook selber bauen


Nein, eben nicht, da die Teile viel viel teurer wären, wenn man keine halbwegs gleichen Notebookserien in gewisser "Masse" produziert.

Wenn es in nem Notebook nicht so eng wäre, wäre das auch viel weniger problematisch, so was für "jedermann" anzubieten. Daher geht das bei desktop-PCs ja auch, weil die genug Platz haben - aber schon bei HTPCs wird es ja kompliziert. 

zB ne Graka, die in einem DesktopPC für aktuelle Spiele sehr gut reicht, ist nunmal 20-25cm lang als Desktopversion und 10cm breit und hat nen Lüfter, der 2 Slots im Desktop-PC braucht. Wenn Du eine gleichgute Karte in nem Laptop willst, musst Du die gleiche Technik viel platzsparender und mit einem viel aufwendigeren Kühlkonzept, zu dem auch das Gehäuse gehört, herstellen - und das ist nunmal sehr teuer und wäre nochmal teurer, wenn das zu irgendwelchen frei erhältlichen gehäusen und Mainboards usw. problemlos passen soll. Wenn das halbwegs erschwinglich wäre, würd es solche shops ja geben - gibt es aber nicht... maximal welche mit 3-4 Modellreihen, bei denen man dann zwischen jeweils 2-4 versch. Grakas, Displays, CPUs, HDDs und RAM-Größen wählen kann.


ps: wegen der webcam: Du musst die ja nicht benutzen, wo ist da das Problem, wenn das gerät eine hätte ? ^^ 


pps: was für ein Budget schwebt Dir überhaupt vor?


----------



## Kennwort (5. Mai 2010)

hi


amdintel schrieb:


> du bist ein Spinner natürlich kann man sich ein Auto selber bauen das ist in Amerika Gang und gäbe
> und das  kannst du auch hier und gehst dann zum TÜV oder irgendwo in der EU zum TÜV
> und holst dir eine EU ABE dafür  damit zu eine Zulassung  BEKOMMST nur ist  das in Deutschland alles recht teuer .


ja danke. ich bin seit 10 jahren in autoforen mit umbau aktiv aber danke das du es besser weist. 
geh doch in die usa du spongo, dort kannst du deinen polo mit 12 sitzen und ferrari motor mit zuckenantrieb fahren, vllt findest du dort auch dein individualisten notebook.

es war schon immer etwas teurer etwas besonderes zu haben...

(wer hier bereits über 3000 beträge auf dem buckel hat dem sollte man zuzmindest etwas sachverstand nachsagen, oder sind die alle in der loung/rumpelkammer/laberboard entstanden?)


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

da würde ich sagen da biste recht einseitig
 informiert und in den falschen foren , 
du bekommt das genehmigt was unsere STVO zulässt muss  alles alles im Rahmen 
der Umwelt Bestimmungen und StVO  sein , der Rest  ist nur eine Frage des Geldes und des Gutachtens der dann seinen Segen für die Freigabe gibt zur Zulassung .



ist u.a die Frage ob das überhaupt so zulässig ist , das man als Notebook Nutzer sein Gerät nicht selber bauen darf und alles vor diktiert bekommt als s.g. Fertig Ware  und ein PC Nutzer auch selber bauen kann und darf.
 muss ich wohl weiter auf ein Gamer Book verzichten dank der stur sinnigen Hersteller.
die Tortur mit Dell habe ich nun auch hinter mir es lässt sich dort kein Book zusammen stellen 
zum Kauf kam es daher nicht Geld will man aba schon als s.g. Vorkasse schon ma ab kassieren
recht merkwürdige Geschäfts gebaren ? Früher konnte  man sich ja ma da alles selber zusammen 
stellen was heute nicht mehr geht ist das gleiche als wenn man gleich zu MM geht


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. Mai 2010)

Du hast einfach zu hohe Anforderungen und es gibt, wenn überhaupt, nur sehr wenige Leute welche eine ähnlich hohe Anforderung an ein Notebook stellen. Daher bringt der Markt auch nix entsprechendes hervor...

OCZ geht mit dem DIY Notebook einen Schritt in diese Richtung, die Nachfrage ist allerdings sehr gering => wird sich also nicht durchsetzen.

Der Notebook Markt ist sehr breit gefächert und bietet eigentlich für jeden Anwendungsbereich passende Modelle, nur eben keinen Über-Alleskönner.


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

genau Anwendungs Bereich  der ist in letzter Zeit was Neue Notebooks angeht 
sehr einseitig geworden  
zum arbeiten nicht mehr geeignet nur noch für Media und Spielen und Internet
und Sex Cam im Web .. faxen kannste mit den Neuen Books nicht mehr  
also ein Fax an eine Firma schicken.
in hellen Räumen   und draußen spielgeld das Display derartig stark 
das man nix mehr erkennen kann .
es ist trotzdem sehr ärgerlich das man sich heute so was nicht selber zusammen stellen/bauen kann wie man es braucht und haben will


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> zum arbeiten nicht mehr geeignet nur noch für Media und Spielen und Internet
> und Sex Cam im Web .. faxen kannste mit den Neuen Books nicht mehr
> also ein Fax an eine Firma schicken.


Wie erklärst du dir dann die xxx Millionen Menschen die damit sehr wohl arbeiten und Faxe verschicken? Und dass die Webcam nur noch als "Sex-Cam" fürs Internet benutzt wird ist übrigends eine dummdreiste Behauptung deinerseits, @amdintel!


amdintel schrieb:


> in hellen Räumen   und draußen spielgeld das Display derartig stark
> das man nix mehr erkennen kann .


Es gibt auch Displays die diesen Effekt erfolgreich entgegenwirken!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Mai 2010)

@Kennwort:


> du bist echt ein spinner.


So was gehört nicht hierher. Das ist Schulhof-Niveau. 

@ Amdintel:
Du solltest dich evtl etwas von deinen Ansprüchen, die jenseits von gut und böse sind trennen.


----------



## Bernie (6. Mai 2010)

@amdintel

Notebooks werden bis jetzt immer nur für bestimmte bereiche hergestellt. 
Warum kaufste dir nicht sofort 2 Notebooks?

Das mit dem spiegelnden Display´s finde ich aber auch sehr nervig und ich habe bis jetzt noch kein einziges Display gesehen was glänzend ist und nicht stöhrend spiegeld.

mfg bernie


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

Du kannst natürlich - genau wie beim Autoselbstbau - schon mit VIEL Mühe auch an Einzelteile kommen. Aber das wird - wie beim Autoselbstbau - nunmal viel viel viel teurer als ein gleichstarkes Massenprodukt. Wenn Du ein Auto selber baust und die ganzen Teile einzeln und neu kaufen willst und dazu auch noch die Karosserieteile usw. schon so, dass man sie nur noch zusammensetzen muss, haben willst, ist das nämlich auch deutlich teurer. 

Nicht verwechseln mit Autobastlern, die aus alten Teilen und mit selber geschweissten Karosserieteilen was zusammenbauen - Du willst bzw. brauchst ja fertige Teile und nicht basteln. Bzw: das könntest Du an sich sogar mit dem passenden Werkzeugen natürlich auch als Notebook machen, wenn Du willst. Selber ein Gehäuse "dremeln", Lüftkonzept überlegen usw.


Vlt. wird es in ein paar Jahren ja doch nen Standard geben, so dass man selber halbwegs erschwinglich bauen kann. Bei PCs hat es ja auch viele viele Jahre gedauert, bis es einen Standard gab, durch den man selber von Grund auf nen PC bauen konnte und mehr als nur eine Festplatte oder RAM nachrüsten konnte. Bei den ersten Heimcomputern von Commodoere (C64 und Amiga 500) oder Schneider oder Atari und auch IBM konntest auch lange Zeit nichts am Gerät verändern außer mit Modulen speziell für DIESEN einen Computer, zB beim Amiga 500 gab es ein Modul, das man seitlich an den Amiga stecke und das ca.- 1/4 so groß wie der Amiga selbst war, nur um den Arbeitsspeicher oder die CPULeistung zu vergößern... Von Grund auf selber konfigurieren war erst recht nicht möglich. Du konntest nicht zB aus 10 CPUs für den Amiga wählen oder so was.



ps: dass Dell kaum mehr Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten bietet könnte damit zu tun haben, dass es einfach zu teuer wird im harten Konkurrenzkampf, wenn man Wunsch-Konfigs anbietet.


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dir dann die xxx Millionen Menschen die damit sehr wohl arbeiten und Faxe verschicken? Und dass die Webcam nur noch als "Sex-Cam" fürs Internet benutzt wird ist übrigends eine dummdreiste Behauptung deinerseits, @amdintel!
> 
> Es gibt auch Displays die diesen Effekt erfolgreich entgegenwirken!



die  die noch können haben noch ältere Geräte  mit den das möglich ist,
vor einem 1/2 Jahr gabe es auch noch Books mit Fax zu kaufen heute nicht mehr .
weil die heutigen Geräte kein Modem  mehr haben  das ist ebenfalls unnötige
Umwelt Verschmutzung so wie auch sehr zeitaufwendig, wenn man das erst umständlich
ausdrucken muss bevor man das ins Fax Gerät einlesen kann und das zu senden .
grade wenn man sehr viele Fax Sachen hat pro Jahr .

die Seiten  Sex-Cam  davon gibt es un endlich viele normale keine ,
ich kann damit nix anfangen will ich auch nicht , 
haben die leute alle keine Frau zu hause die so was kaufen ?
was soll also das mit der Sex.Cam nicht jeder hat DSL und bei 
UMTs ist die  Traffic  Rate sehr begrenzt ( 5 GB pro Monat dann GPRS)  
das mal realistisch betrachtet !

ich kenne genug leude die sich über die heutigen Notebooks sehr ärgern  oder sehr verärgert sind was die Hersteller dem Kunden heute da so aufzwingen.die Qualität  hat auch sehr nachgelassen billige Tastatur die sich durch biegt und nicht lange hält, usw.  bei einem Kollegen lösten sich hinten am Geräte schon nach 5 Wochen die USB Anschlüsse ab und bei der Tastatur die Buchstaben nach 12 Wochen ,mein 10 Jahe  altes sieht also immer noch besser aus und technisch 100 ok als sein Neu gekauftes,noch Fragen ? mein 10 Jahre altes ist eins von HP und nennt sich X3 , das sieht heute immer noch Neu aus und funktioniert auch  so ,das meine ich stark nachlassender  Qualität  und Ausstattung heute,  mit dem alten Ding kann ich selbstverständlich ach faxen  .

Gang und gäge scheint es heute zu sein das in der 2 Jahres Garantie  die meisten Geräte mindestens 1 bis 2 x die Werkstatt sehen nach der Garantie sind die alle meisten schrott ,
das ist nicht nur Beschiss   sondern unnötige Umwelt Verschmutzung -< da nachen viele und 
auch ich einfach nicht mit , daher als Alternative ein evtl.. kompletter Selbstbau, so in der 
Ausstattung wie ich meins will habe ich gleich 10 Leute gefunden die das auch so haben wollen. 

@Herbboy 
unser Nachbar  hatte so ein Fahrzeug  für ein paar Tage war eine  Elektro Test Wagen ,
kompletter Selbstbau entwickelt und gebaut von einer Forschungs Einrichtung .


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

- Die Webcam macht keine 5-10€ aus, im Gegenteil: die wegzulassen ist in den aktuellen Produktionsabläufen beinah schon teurer... ^^ Und wie gesagt: keiner zwingt Dich, die zu benutzen. Einfach die Treiber weglassen, dann kann man die nicht mal aus versehen benutzen. 

- ich kenne persönlich keinen Einzigen, dessen Notebook schonmal repariert werden musste, außer meinen Bruder, der war aber selber Schuld (ColaFlasche auf die Tastatur gefallen). Dass man im Internet massenhaft Leute mit Schadensfällen findet, ist klar. Wenn nur jedes 100. Notebook ein Servicefall wird, sind das schon ein paar hundert Fälle pro Jahr, von denen sich natürlich auch viele in Foren auskotzen. Und manche kenne halt zufällig gleich 3 Fälle, andere keinen einzigen. Ich kenn zB nur eine Person, die Krebs hat(te), andere kennen direkt 5 bei einem gleichgroßen Bekanntenkreis.

- natürlich gibt es aber immer Geräte, die qualitativ besser oder schlechter sind - so wie bei ALLEn Produkten, die für einen Massenmarkt sind und nicht nur für eine Elite, wie es bei Notebooks vor 7-8 jahren noch war, als Du für ein Office-taugliches Notebook dann aber auch 1500€ bezahlt hast und nicht nur 400€. 

- von den 10 Leuten, die Du als INtressengruppe für den Zusammenbau einer Custom-Notebooks gefunden hast, werden aber ganz sicher 9 dann doch ein "normales" Notebook kaufen, wenn die merken, dass 100% custommade mind 30% teurer ist. 

- hast du bei mysn.de (siehe mein erstes Posting) denn überhaupt schonmal geschaut, ob da keine für Dich passende Konfig dabei ist ????

- ein Budget hast Du immer noch nicht genannt, auch nicht, welche Spiele da laufen müßten bzw. mit was für nem PC es vergleichbar sein sollte

- und was möchtest Du mir mit der Geschichte von dem Elektro-Auto sagen? ^^


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> die  die noch können haben noch ältere Geräte  mit den das möglich ist,
> vor einem 1/2 Jahr gabe es auch noch Books mit Fax zu kaufen heute nicht mehr .


Also ein Gerät was ein halbes Jahr alt ist ist nun wirklich noch nicht alt.
Und wenn ein Laptop kein eingebautes Modem besitzt, man aber unbedingt eines benötigt, dann kann man sich auch ein externes USB Fax/Modem kaufen.



amdintel schrieb:


> ...was soll also das mit der Sex.Cam nicht jeder hat DSL und bei
> UMTs ist die  Traffic  Rate sehr begrenzt ( 5 GB pro Monat dann GPRS)
> das mal realistisch betrachtet !


Du sollst mit der eingebauten Webcam ja auch kein SexEkelvideo von dir drehen 
Die Webcam kann man auch deaktivieren.


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

du bekommst kein ext. Modem mehr zu kaufen, 
auch nicht in USB Form und auch nicht in Form eines Sticks;
und auch nicht wenn du dem verkaufer sagst das du ab und mal ein Fax versenden musst .
kannst selber bei Satrun/ MediaM oder Atelco gerne  mal selber anrufen und fragen.
es ist auch nicht einzusehen das man immer ein Modem mit schleppen soll;
bei Netbooks kann ich das auch  noch nachvollziehen das man das weg lässt 
wegen PlatzMangel aber nicht bei einem  teurem Noteboosk  600/1000 € .
*
und ohne Modem hätte ich z.b. mein UMTs nicht freischalten können  
über das Internet weil hier im der gesamten Straße kein DSL gibt 
aber jeder Haushalt ein Telefon Anschluss hat mit dem das problemlos möglich  ist,
analog mal schnell  zu regestieren UMts Stick z.b.   
ich musste in letzter Zeit sehr oft den UMTs Anbieter wechselt daher bauch ich nun mal ein Modem,
es kann sein das ich morgen oder übermorgen wieder wechseln muss und dann muss ich analog ins web  

*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Du sollst mit der eingebauten Webcam ja auch kein SexEkelvideo von dir drehen
> Die Webcam kann man auch deaktivieren.


 tool und wenn man ein anderes OS installiert wird man dann ständig  genervt weil das OS keinen Treiber findet für die WEb Cam,
ich kann bis heute diesen Unsinn nicht nachvollziehen was eigentlich diese s.g. Web. Cam 
in allen Geräten zu suchen haben zu mal die dann oft auch noch eine 0815 Auflösung haben VGA


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. Mai 2010)

Guckst du hier: Fax & DFÜ/Modems Analog Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Was siehst du? MODEMS!!!! Ich kann dir USRobotics empfehlen, die verbauen wir bei Fujitsu auch noch 



> tool und wenn man ein anderes OS installiert wird man dann ständig genervt weil das OS keinen Treiber findet für die WEb Cam,



Dann lässt sich das Gerät auch ganz einfach deaktivieren  Sowohl bei Linux als auch bei Windows ist dies kein Problem und über ein paar wenige Mausklicks realisiert.

Also du hast Probleme die eigentlich keine sind...


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

Das stimmt übrigens gar nicht, dass es keine mit Modem gibt. 

zB Notebooks Acer Extensa 7630G-654G50N das hat sogar noch ne recht passable Graka UND mattes Display. 

Allein bei DEM Shop gibt es ca. 80 mit mattem Display und 56k-Modem


media markt is nunmal nicht repräsentaiv für den Gesamtmarkt...


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

kannst du auf einem Neuen Acer  Book einen Text schreiben ?
das möchte ich mal sehen

ich rutsche bei den sehr glatten und wackligen Tasten immer ab und außer  ein 2 x kauft man sich kein Acer Book mehr ... wenn man  mit dem 1. nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, 
das hielt ganze 8 Wochen dann viel das gesammelte Book aus einander ,
 Acer wollte damals den  Schaden nicht ersetzten ich musste meine Rechte Gerichtlich Erstreiten 
danach habe ich dann ganz schnell das Aver Book verkauft und mir ein HP geholt,
war vor 10 Jahren,  das HP Book ist heute immer noch Top in Ordnung , so viel was ich von Acer halte, die Desktop PCs sind ja ganz orgendlich aber ein Notebook würde ich von diesem Hersteller nie wieder kaufen .

@Löschzwerg 
wie oft denn noch? ich bestelle nichts im Internet weil kein Bock auf Betrug und andere gaunerreihen, 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...trifft-dell-studio-1749-von-cyberport-de.html
ich kaufen nur im Geschäft gegen Bar.


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. Mai 2010)

Und du hast auch Herbboys Anwort zu diesem speziellen Thema gelesen, oder?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...studio-1749-von-cyberport-de.html#post1620814

Nur weil einmal etwas bei irgendeinem Online-Händler etwas nicht geklappt hat, muss nicht der komplette online Handel ein betrügerischer Haufen sein 

Natürlich sollte man nicht unbedingt blind bei jedem Shop bestellen, aber generell sowas zu verteufeln finde ich lächerlich. Zumal es sich bei dem Modem um einen Gegenstand mit sehr geringem Wert handelt 

Wie hättest du es denn eigentlich schaffen wollen alle Teile für ein Notebook zu sammeln ohne diese speziellen Dinge im Internet zu bestellen?


----------



## amdintel (6. Mai 2010)

über eine befreundete Firma weil die befreundete Firma auch ein eigen intresse hat für Kunden spezielle Books zusammen zu bauen  nach Kunden wünschen ..
alles selber Neu zu entwickeln unter einer eigenen Marke kommt zu teuer ,
u.a  keiner seine Privat Adresse dafür hergeben muss.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich ist das Thema eh gegessen weil der Wunschtraum "Notbook Eigenbau" für Otto Normalverbraucher nicht realisierbar ist. Außer der "werte" amdintel investiert xxtausende Euros und bestellt die Teile beim jeweiligen Hersteller damit er sich daraus dann mit hoffentlich vorhandenen Know-how sein eigenes Notebook zusammen basteln kann.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2010)

Es gibt auch von HP Notebooks mit 56k-Modem, und ich hab selber ein Acer und darauf problemlos schreiben, wäre auch seltsam, wenn mehrere Millionen Käufer alle wort- und klaglos akzeptieren, dass man darauf nicht mal schreiben kann und dass die Teile reihenweise auseinanderfallen...


Und solang Du immer noch kein Budget nennst, kann man Dir eh nicht weiterhelfen. Wenn das Budget groß genug ist, kannst Du das natürlich auch bezahlen, dann findet sich schon ne Firma, die Dir alles besorgen kann. Aber ich vermute mal, so was wird weit außerhalb dessen sein, was Dir vorschwebt...


----------



## Superwip (7. Mai 2010)

Einfacher wäre es ein Notebook zu kaufen und zu Modden, da ist einiges möglich und wenn man bereit ist ein eigenes Gehäuse zu bauen (was aber alles andere als einfach ist) geht einiges

Eine Webcam lässt sich etwa sicher relativ leicht ausbauen (Ich hab meine Webcam zwar auch noch nie verwendet aber geschadet hat sie auch noch nicht, falls du paranoid bist und Angst hast ausspioniert zu werden: keine Angst, die allermeisten Kameras zeigen mit einem nicht per Software deaktivierbaren Lämpchen wann sie aktiv sind, zur Not hilft ein Streifen Isoband...) ein Modem Einbauen (die größte schwierigkeit wird hier der Platz für den Anschluss sein aber bei den meisten 17 Zoll Geräten sollte was zu finden sein, und ein Display entspiegeln, eine herausnehmbare Tastatur sollte ebenfalls realisierbar sein, wenn auch nur mit ziemlichem Aufwand (wozu brauchst du eine abnehmbare Tastatur? Bei einem 17 Zoll Laptop sollte eine kompakte Tastatur mehr oder weniger in der Tasche auch nichtmehr wichtig sein )

Notebookhardware einzeln zu kaufen ist übrigens meist so teuer, dass es günstiger sein kann mehrere Notebooks zu kaufen und auszuschlachten um aus ihren Einzelteilen dann ein einziges neues Gerät zu bauen ...

B2w sind 56k Modems so exotisch? Mein 6 Monate altes Toshiba Sattelite u500 hat auch eines und ich hab beim Kauf nichtmal darauf geachtet ^^

Eine gute Alternative stellt natürlich auch wie schon gesagt ein Koffer PC dar, ist dann aber natürlich auch nichtmehr ganz so mobil und der Akkubetrieb ist eine große Hürde


----------



## Kennwort (7. Mai 2010)

hi





KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> @Kennwort:
> So was gehört nicht hierher. Das ist Schulhof-Niveau.
> @ Amdintel:
> Du solltest dich evtl etwas von deinen Ansprüchen, die jenseits von gut und böse sind trennen.


ja auf jeden fall ist das schulhof niveau, ich muss mich doch auf das niveau des TE herablassen^^ - denn -  jmd der madiamarkt und saturn als quelle für seinen professional ansprüche sieht obwohl dort nur der dreckigste consumer rammsch vercheckt wird dem kann ich garnichts  anderes zusprechen. 
davon abgesehen das er komplett beratungsresistend gegenüber (nicht nur von mir) gemachten, sinnvollen, vorschlägen ist.

aber nichts für ungut.

es gibt auch internethändler bei denen man persönlich abholen kann.

wenn du bereit bist business oder professionalgeräte zu bezahlen bekommst du auch was ordenlichen und nicht sowas wie bei manchen netttops wo wirklich schon nach wenigen wochen einiges im argen ist.

mfg


----------



## Bernie (7. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> kannst du auf einem Neuen Acer  Book einen Text schreiben ?
> das möchte ich mal sehen
> 
> ich rutsche bei den sehr glatten und wackligen Tasten immer ab und außer  ein 2 x kauft man sich kein Acer Book mehr ... wenn man  mit dem 1. nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat,
> ...



Da kann man nur eines sagen: LOL  

dir ist nicht zu helfen 

du willst jetzt keinacer kaufen weil du vor 10 Jahren probleme damit hattest?

Außerdem die travelmate und acer serie ist echt nicht schlecht und nicht so billig wie die Aspire Serie.


Wenn es dir um bestmögliche Verarbeitung angeht kauf dir ein Lenovo Thinkpad T  oder R serie. Die haben alles was du brauchst nur evtl keine sooo gute graka

mfg bernie


----------



## Bernie (7. Mai 2010)

Kennwort schrieb:


> hi
> ja auf jeden fall ist das schulhof niveau, ich muss mich doch auf das niveau des TE herablassen^^ - denn -  jmd der madiamarkt und saturn als quelle für seinen professional ansprüche sieht obwohl dort nur der dreckigste consumer rammsch vercheckt wird dem kann ich garnichts  anderes zusprechen.
> davon abgesehen das er komplett beratungsresistend gegenüber (nicht nur von mir) gemachten, sinnvollen, vorschlägen ist.
> 
> ...




Zustimmung


----------

